# Negative home test this morning, should I lose hope?



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

So I had my embryo transfer on the 15th jan. we transferred one day 5 blastocyst. This morning I did a first response pregnancy test and it came back negative. Ip am not due to do the test until Saturday. I know that I have tested too early, but the test did say that you could that far in advance. Do you think it is over for this cycle? I can't stop crying.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning Fordy Girl - aw don't give up it's far too early yet.  it isn't over until your OTD or even sometimes afterwards. They give an OTD for a reason so please don't give up hope. It may be that you've not got enough pregnancy hormones yet. A friend of mine conceived end of July but had neg tests until mid August. Wait until test date to test again and try not let this early test seal your fate. There is still hope  

Best of luck

Essie xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Way way to early.  Forget what it says on the packet, as EssieJean said they gave you a otd for a reason.  Just dont do it to yourself, just wait and see, i know its hard but at the end of the day the result will be the same!. xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

You can test 6 days early, but if you read the information leaflet it says something like it was only accurate in about 20% of women.

I know how hard it is, as I always test early, but treat early results cautiously.

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

those tests that say tells you up to 6 days before count the day you're due as one of those days, if you had et 15th jan 2ww = 29th jan.. even allowing that because you had blast it may be slightly ahead, 27th jan, well 5 days before then is only just today.. that's way early for any sense of a definite result. i wouldn't be expecting you to show +ve (if you're going to, fingers crossed!) until probably 26th or so, retest then. 

i know it drives you crazy waiting!


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your messages. I will hold off until Saturday to do another test, when hopefully I will get the result that we are praying for. Thank you so much for helping to regain some hope.
Xxx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hiya 

Hopefully you've tested too early. I'm in the same situation as you! I am 7dp5dt of 2x morulas and I POAS this morning and got a BFN. I'm gutted


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Peaches, 

I just hope that we have both tested too early. We will just have to try to keep our chins up until our OTD. Let me know how you got on won't you xx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Fordy Girl

Yeah i'll let you know how I get on. When do you have your beta? I had my transfer on 16th and my beta is on 25th (friday) Just can't see how the test will go from BFN to BFP :-( I'm gutted. I was hoping that because I had morulas transferred maybe they are late implanters?? Think that is wishful thinking. I will test again in the morning and no doubt I will get a BFN again.........I'll let you know.

Take Care


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

On a slightly different note the reason why i dont test early is cos on my first ivf i got a positive result on otd, and then a bfn 2 days later.  Its was obviously a chemical pregnancy but i was so so pleased i had not tested early as it would have been even harder if i got a bfp a few days before i did.  Only having a few days of a bfp was for me much much easier to handle as tbh it really hadnt sunk in. xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi peaches,

I don't have a beta check at my clinic. They just tell us to do a test on the OTD and let hem know the outcome. I assume that a beta is a blood test?


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi cow eyes,

That is very true. I'm just no good at this tww thing. I'm so impatient and in this case it has worked against me. I pray that it will work and that the test was just too early, but I think it will end up being the same result.

Thank you for your support though guys xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

My period has just turned up so the negative was right. I'm heartbroken. We don't have the money for anymore rounds, so that's it for us. I'm so tired of this heartbreak.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I tested early (£150 worth of tests in 1 week to be precise)   

my first positive was 6dp5dt BUT it was only positive if you took out a magnifying glass & flew up to the moon to read it in the light! 

Everyone I showed said negative! but I knew I could see some semi existent line.

It took a few further days to get proper positives, even at 11dp 5dt my hcg was only 174 

Your transfer was only 8 days ago, honest your negative today means nothing! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear the dreaded af has turned up :-( I've got a good feeling mine will be making an appearance in the next day or two   Keep getting cramps.

Are you sure its definitely your af and not implantation bleeding? Are you not on pessaries?I thought they should keep af at bay until you stop them?

Yeah Beta is a blood test to check if there is hcg present. My clinic make you take a urine sample in and they do a pregnancy test whilst your there, then they take a blood sample and call you a few hours later with the results. I don't even feel like going to mine on Friday as I know what the result is going to be and it feels like your being kicked in the teeth having to sit there being told it hasn't worked.

I can understand your heartbreak, I am struggling to get through this cycle and don't know if I can face another as it seems to always lead to heartache. I don't know...maybe i'll do one more cycle then probably call it a day. Can't keep putting myself through this torture.

Take care Fordy Girl and I hope that one day you get the precious gift that you deserve


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well that's me out! 8dp5dt today and another BFN. Tilted the test at every angle but no line    The af pains are getting stronger now.Think they will be making an appearance later today  

Will we ever be able to get off this horrible roller coaster of infertility? I've had enough of it now!


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Just wanted to send you ladies a massive    , know exactly how you feel xx

End of the road for us, can't put myself through all this again, we are looking into adoption now, best of luck and I hope you get your miracle soon, god knows we all deserve it xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

I just wanted to say a huge thank you for all of your kind messages. We think we will sell our car to put some money towards another round. I just don't know if I can do another round. Maybe I will rally and get a positive head on, but at £7k a round maybe not . AF has turned up will full gusto so know that it's all over now. It's ridiculous that I had any hope that it would stop and all would be OK, daft isn't it. 

Well I will keep in touch, but on another board now. I wish us all the luck in the world, God knows, I could do with some luck right now.  

Vicki xx


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi 

Just wanted to say never lose hope. I know where you all are at, been there and will be doing it again March.  

A news reader cant remember her name on BBC had four gos at IVF and the fell natuirally pregnant.  Try be postiive, I know its sooooo very hard at times!


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Fordy girl I'm so sorry for you honey, I empathise completely.  I've had exactly the same experience twice now with AF coming on day 12.  It's so heartbreaking.   Just take it easy on yourself. I always find a good ol' cry helps, give yourself a sofa day or 2.  bess ya.

Peaches, you must not give up hope yet you're only 8dp5dt.  That's still too early to tell for sure and especially with your late developers.  I was gonna test early but I'm a little put off now, I think I'm gonna wait til my OTD.  You haven't got your AF yet so just hanfg on in there hun. It's not over til it's over.   

crazyroychick good luck with your adoption, that's where I'll be heading if this on is a BFN.  It's a wonderfull opportunity to give an unwanted child a loving home.  Good on ya.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

The bleeding has started   

Had a discussion with DH and we're going to try and not let it get us too down, we will arrange a follow up meeting with our consultant to discuss what went wrong with our cycle. We have also decided we are going to jump back on the icsi wagon and cycle again towards the end of February 2013 (so not too long to wait) I'm already looking forward to trying again 

Good luck everybody, I hope you all get a bundle of joy sooner or later   We all deserve it after what we put ourselves through

Take Care


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh Peaches, so sorry hun.  Well done for keeping a positive attitude but do give yourself some healing time.

Wishing you all the best of luck for your next tx.

Take care.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sorry Peaches. I was really hoping that it would be OK for you. Good luck with your next round. Hope it goes well for you   xx


----------



## MsPeaches (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello all,

Read through this and couldn't not reply...

It is a shame that treatment can sometimes cost too much isn't it *Fordy Girl*, particularly with what we are going through - depending on our "budgets"... 7,000 pounds is a lot isn't it. I am with Procreatec in Madrid who are a bit less than that (but it all depends on what your needs are, as to how things add up), and I also hear that Serum in Athens are really wonderful, and a great deal cheaper... something to think about when you catch your breath? Just looking at other angles I guess - all the very best 

MsP xxx


----------

